# Gaming PC under 45K



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 15, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming and watching movies

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:45000 i am already over budget by 10k 

4. Planning to overclock?
A:no

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1TB or 2tb if budget suffices

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:20" led, i have a 55" lcd tv for Full HD gaming and movies

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:4

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:in a month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:UPS, speakers

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Bangalore, no

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:must include gpu gtx 560 ti or amd 6950, motherboard must have option of CF or SLI.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 15, 2011)

*Component|Make|Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5200
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Ti HAWK|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair GS 600|3800
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2600
*Monitor*
|BenQ G2220HD|7000
*Keyboard + Mouse*
|Logitech Wireless Combo MK260|1100
*Total*
||
*48200*
Added *Corsair GS600*....
FSP may have warranty issues acc to SMC

Also added *MK260 combo*


----------



## shayem (Jun 16, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|9800
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5200
*RAM*
|G-Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL |2200
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12 |2700
*GPU*
|MSI 1GB N560GTX-Ti Hawk|14000
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|3800
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2000
*Monitor*
|Dell IN2020M|6300
*KB+M*
|logitech/microsoft|600
|
*Total*
|46600
You can opt for Sapphire HD6950 2GB @ 14400.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for those configaration, forgot to mention I need wireless keyboard & mouse, how much would they cost


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ 1.3k minimum for the basic logitech and microsoft ones.

Gtx 560-ti + fsp saga is not an ideal choice. 560 is very power hungry especially the hawk. Go for a *corsair GS 600 @ 3.8k*


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ 1.3k minimum for the basic logitech and microsoft ones.
> 
> Gtx 560-ti + fsp saga is not an ideal choice. 560 is very power hungry especially the hawk. Go for a *corsair GS 600 @ 3.8k*



Yeah right...modified with GS 600...

Also added the Logitech Wireless MK260 combo @ 1.1k


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> *3. What is your MAX budget?
> A:45000 i am already over budget by 10k *
> 
> *7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
> A:20" led, i have a 55" lcd tv for Full HD gaming and movies*




@ mukherjee, we have overshot OP's budget by some distance. So something's need to be considered.



*Component|Make|Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2300|8900
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5200
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX560 Ti HAWK|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*PSU*
|Corsair GS 600|3800
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2000
*Monitor*
|Samsung B2030/Dell IN2020M|6300
*Keyboard + Mouse*
|Logitech Wireless Combo MK260|1100
*Total*
||
*46500*
Still 1.5k over OP's budget. A 6870 may be considered in place of 560Ti/6950. Also the Intel mobo is not dual graphics capable as per requirement of OP. The Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3is 5.5k, has 2 PCI-e slots but the 2nd slot is x4 and its only Crossfire capable so 560ti will be out of contention.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 16, 2011)

> #2 Gaminc PC (AMD) 50k
> 
> Phenom II X4 955B.E. @ 6.7k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 USB3.0 @ 5.4k
> ...



From:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/96218-hardware-spec-sheet-price-update.html


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

For gaming, SNB is preferable IMO.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> @ mukherjee, we have overshot OP's budget by some distance. So something's need to be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems the dual card config and GTX560 Ti just fell outta the boat...to meet the budget


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 16, 2011)

it seems there aren't many intel boards with 2 pic-e slots in the price range of 5-6k. i think amd would be a cheaper option. how good is this config



AMD Phenom II 955 X4             : Rs5500
G-Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL      : Rs2200
corsair GS 600 PSU                  :Rs3800
Seagate 1TB HDD                    : Rs2700
NZXT Gamma                          : Rs2000
DELL IN2020M                         : Rs6300
MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III/OC    : Rs15900
Logitech Wireless Combo MK260 :Rs1100

which of these Motherboards is good, i'm not keen with the msi board cause it's mATX

Asrock 890GX EXTREME 3 :Rs7200
ECS A890GXM :Rs7200
MSI 890GXM-G65 :Rs7000


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Go for the asrock.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 16, 2011)

^^dunno if Asrock is available here...MSI imo


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 16, 2011)

what about the ram, those motherboards were not listed on its qualified list, does it mean it won't work at it's full potential, and how much performance difference are we going to see b/w MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC and MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr II/OC

it is available on lynx-india, what about ECS


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 16, 2011)

where is 560ti hawk for 14k?



darth_vader1280 said:


> what about the ram, those motherboards were not listed on its qualified list, does it mean it won't work at it's full potential, and how much performance difference are we going to see b/w MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC and MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr II/OC
> 
> it is available on lynx-india, what about ECS



6950 PE has more oc potential and is cooler.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2011)

> Asrock 890GX EXTREME 3 :Rs7200
> ECS A890GXM :Rs7200
> MSI 890GXM-G65 :Rs7000



That Asrock board is one of the best boards available out there but the sad thing is it is long gone from lynx-india but is still listed in their web site. Iwas planning to buy that board but after the availability issue, I've switched to MSI 89GXM-G65.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 17, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> It seems the dual card config and GTX560 Ti just fell outta the boat...to meet the budget



Guess the Intel DH67BL supports a max of 1333 mHz. So should not go for 1600 mHz RAM suggested.


----------



## ryuzaki21 (Jun 17, 2011)

I would strongly recommend that you wait for 990 g chipset if you plan to go in for an AMD config.....If bulldozer lives up to all the hype that is.


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ 1.3k minimum for the basic logitech and microsoft ones.
> 
> Gtx 560-ti + fsp saga is not an ideal choice. 560 is very power hungry especially the hawk. Go for a *corsair GS 600 @ 3.8k*



Thanks edited.



darth_vader1280 said:


> thanks for those configaration, forgot to mention I need wireless keyboard & mouse, how much would they cost



Is wireless really necessary?? If yes then go with your AMD config 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> where is 560ti hawk for 14k?



*Linx-india*


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is wireless really necessary?? If yes then go with your AMD config 


when i connect to the tv i will have to sit 15ft away from the cpu. i don't think the new boards will be in my budget.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

shayem said:


> *Linx-india*




Add 5% VAT on this which Lynx charges and it comes to 14.7k.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 17, 2011)

anybody got the price of this board, in techforumindia it was approximated at 7500 GA-890GPA-UD3H (rev. 3.1)


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Add 5% VAT on this which Lynx charges and it comes to 14.7k.



We all quote price excluding VAT AFAIK. Don't we


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

Not really, if you quote from SMC, Itwares etc. VAT is already included in the price. It's different in Lynx. So whenever you quote something from Lynx, add 5% and then quote the final price (without shipping).


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Not really, if you quote from SMC, Itwares etc. VAT is already included in the price. It's different in Lynx. So whenever you quote something from Lynx, add 5% and then quote the final price (without shipping).



I thought every site quote excluding VAT. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skud (Jun 17, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 21, 2011)

i have a doubt, are the street prices going to be lesser than the prices quoted here.


----------



## Skud (Jun 21, 2011)

Can be higher or lesser or equal.  The prices quoted here should serve as a guide.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 26, 2011)

guys i am going to bangalore to buy the PC tomorrow. i have upped my budget to 53k and that will be the max i can go right now. can i get a i5 2500k with cf capable Motherboard(suggestions needed) within this budget. what kind of capacity psu will i require for msi 6950 CF setup, i will also be adding a couple of HDD in the near future. these parts are confirmed. is NZXT Gamma big enough to fit msi 6950.

G-Skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL : Rs2200
Seagate 1TB HDD : Rs2700
NZXT Gamma : Rs2000 or Coolermaster elite 430
DELL IN2020M : Rs6300
MSI HD6950 Twin Frozr III/OC : Rs15900
Logitech Wireless Combo MK260 :Rs1100


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope you chose Intel SB over AMD Phenom , toning down a little on GPU will affect gaming a little , but Processor important , will be with you for long , buy the better processor.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jun 26, 2011)

that's why i upped my budget, to accommodate Intel SB


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 1, 2011)

finally bought my pc from Bangalore

]Intel Core i5 2500              15645
Intel DH67CL
Corsair 4gb 1333Mhz Ram    1890
1TB Seagate hdd               2782 
Cooler Master Elite 430       2625
Corasiar GS600                  3780
Lg Dvd burner                    950
Logitech MK260                 1155
20" Dell IN2020                  6142
i finally paid 34600

and have ordered MSIR6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC for 15890 from smcinternational.
1 question, my cpu doesn't turbo boost to 3.7 Ghz under full load it remains at 3.3ghz. i used prime95 to utilize 100% cpu usage


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats. Do post some pics.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 1, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> finally bought my pc from Bangalore
> 
> ]Intel Core i5 2500              15645
> Intel DH67CL
> ...



excellent and that gpu is simply superb. great purchase.

enabled turbo boost from bios?


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Everybody's getting a TF. 

I am stuck.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 1, 2011)

AFAIK, turbo boost doesn't work on h61, h67 motherboards..they are not processor overclockable..i guess..


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

I thought Turbo worked, manual overclocking didn't, and quick sync works on H67 and Z68 only.

@ Skud, what TF?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I thought Turbo worked, manual overclocking didn't, and quick sync works on H67 and Z68 only.
> 
> @ Skud, what *TF?*



twin frozr


----------



## Skud (Jul 2, 2011)

yeah...


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> excellent and that gpu is simply superb



smcinternational has no stock of it, so haven't been able to see the power of the gpu. i might have to wait 10 more days to use it, hey any idea how many days will it take to get a refund from them.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 3, 2011)

is this available in india, HIS 6950 IceQ X Turbo X 2GB


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> is this available in india, HIS 6950 IceQ X Turbo X 2GB


No 



Skud said:


> Everybody's getting a TF.
> 
> I am stuck.


You stop thinking about TF and enjoy your card. This days its all about coolers, where is the gaming spirit?



darth_vader1280 said:


> thanks for those configaration, forgot to mention I need wireless keyboard & mouse, how much would they cost


Logitech Wireless combo @ 1k.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 4, 2011)

Logitech Wireless combo @ 1k.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> thanks for suggestion I've already bought MK 260


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> smcinternational has no stock of it, so haven't been able to see the power of the gpu. i might have to wait 10 more days to use it, hey any idea how many days will it take to get a refund from them.



new stock of msi gpu is arriving with smc this week. they told me as i am also buying a gpu.


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> new stock of msi gpu is arriving with smc this week. they told me as i am also buying a gpu.



they say anytime in this week, it could be today or saturday. then they will take maybe another week to confirm and to ship my order.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> new stock of msi gpu is arriving with smc this week. they told me as i am also buying a gpu.


Its about time, I bet you can't wait any longer


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

darth_vader1280 said:


> they say anytime in this week, it could be today or saturday. then they will take maybe another week to confirm and to ship my order.



it doesnt take a week to confirm order. when its available, just pay and you will get in 3 days~



tkin said:


> Its about time, I bet you can't wait any longer



tkin you are right.
WHY WHY only the stock was to finish when i had to order


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> You stop thinking about TF and enjoy your card. This days its all about coolers, where is the gaming spirit?




Where are the games? 

I mean other than Crysis 2, DNF and like. And no multiplayer please.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

skud said:


> where are the games?
> 
> i mean other than crysis 2, dnf and like. And no multiplayer please.


fear 3?


----------



## darth_vader1280 (Jul 8, 2011)

i am not getting MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC anywhere in sp road bangalore, i am thinking of getting a sapphire hd 6950 2gb which can be unlocked to 6970, so should i get it, it was quoted at Rs15500 which can be brought down by bargaining.


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> fear 3?



Looks good, and reviews are OK, thinking... 



darth_vader1280 said:


> i am not getting MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC anywhere in sp road bangalore, i am thinking of getting a sapphire hd 6950 2gb which can be unlocked to 6970, so should i get it, it was quoted at Rs15500 which can be brought down by bargaining.




Forget about easy unlocking with any of the current 6950 2gb cards, except probably PowerColor. Most of them have removed the dual BIOS switch so if anything went wrong, it won't be very easy to revert back and failure rates are increasing with every passing time. Besides, 6970 has higher power requirements than 6950, so better stick with just unlocking the shaders instead of slapping a 6970 BIOS on it. And even in that case, backup your BIOS first, and make 3-4 copies in separate drives to avoid any problem. 

And regarding the Sapphire card, its alright as long as you don't want the thermals of the TFIII. And OC capability might be lesser. Just ensure good airflow in your case, as under load temps would be in 80s.


----------

